# Seasonal Allergies?



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

Harley has been licking his paws a lot lately, which i noticed turn a bright red after he licks them so much. I’m assuming that its allergies because his eyes are all runny and around his eyes are a bit red. I have been giving him benadryl because i know that’s what most use for dog allergies. 

Does anyone else's dog have this around this time of year...or at all?
Is this normal or should i bring him to the vet? I really can’t afford another vet bill at the moment so any home remedies would be appreciated

Also im still in the process of switching his food over to a different brand...could this be the cause also? I never had him react this way to food before...to me it seems more of seasonal allergies.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

PittyLover314 said:


> Harley has been licking his paws a lot lately, which i noticed turn a bright red after he licks them so much. I'm assuming that its allergies because his eyes are all runny and around his eyes are a bit red. I have been giving him benadryl because i know that's what most use for dog allergies.
> 
> Does anyone else's dog have this around this time of year...or at all?
> Is this normal or should i bring him to the vet? I really can't afford another vet bill at the moment so any home remedies would be appreciated
> ...


YES its so frustrating but we only deal w/ it during warm months (like from fresh cut grass). actually it only started last year when it got warm. She has VERY sensative skin. When I took Bailey to the vet they did a scraping to rule out mange. since it was not mange the vet put her on steriods (can't remmeber the name). while that worked, it was expensive & there were side effects. We've always used diphenhydramine occasionally.
Now sometimes I think she licks & itches out of boredom while I'm @ work so I've one upped her & she wears an e-collar if I think she's going to have any problems. She hasnt had many issues lately though. & we are also switching from Chicken Soup to TOTW & I think its going good so far.


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes i think Harley does the same...he licks and licks until his paws are blood red(not bleeding though). I'm not sure of any other allergy medication to give him besides the Benadryl. I know its not the food because i did a lot of research on the food we are switching him to and it contains the same ingredients as the previous food. 

Is there anything else you know of that you can give them for seasonal allergies...or is Benadryl my best bet?


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

It might be the food. I know on the post you wrote the food is exactly the same but sometimes same ingredient doesn't equal same meat etc. My friend was feeding evo for 1 year now and all of a sudden her dog started licking his paws, turning them pinkish. He was watery eyes like your dog too. What brand of food are you feeding your dog?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Angie said:


> It might be the food. I know on the post you wrote the food is exactly the same but sometimes same ingredient doesn't equal same meat etc. My friend was feeding evo for 1 year now and all of a sudden her dog started licking his paws, turning them pinkish. He was watery eyes like your dog too. What brand of food are you feeding your dog?


:goodpost:

also diphenhydramine and benadryl is the same thing diph. is just the cheaper off brand that works just as well

now on that subject, how much are you giving your dog? It should be 1 mg per lb of body weight every 8 hrs

so say your guy is 50lb then give 50 mg or 2 of the 25 tabs every 8 hours

if you dog is say 60lb or 40lb make sure you get the tablets not the capsules so you can break them in half


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

yes. It started in late may early june with Kaos. It is a pain and the benadryl is not working good enough for him. We even changed his food incase it isn't seasonal allergies. We will have an allergy test done if this is not resolved by fall. My vet said August is the worst month for it around here, and I'm eager to find something that works for him because I will not give him steroids ever again unless he is literally dying.

If it is a food allergy, it can take around 4 weeks for them to stop the itching-I don't think you even mentioned itching but my Kaos itches like a crazy dog. 

I need a different allergy med. Anyone here know what other thing I could give to Kaos to try for the allergies other then benadryl since it doesn't work? At this point I believe ya'll over my vet.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

PittyLover314 said:


> Yes i think Harley does the same...he licks and licks until his paws are blood red(not bleeding though). I'm not sure of any other allergy medication to give him besides the Benadryl. I know its not the food because i did a lot of research on the food we are switching him to and it contains the same ingredients as the previous food.
> 
> Is there anything else you know of that you can give them for seasonal allergies...or is Benadryl my best bet?


yes the paws get really raw & puss like. benadryl is diphenhydramine just like motrin is ibuprofen and so on. i buy the equate brand antihistamine. if i knew where my vet records where from last year i'd tell you what Bailey was on. I know someone elsehere could tell you more. I'm so glad i can see the light at the end of this tunnel. What do you feed Harley? This may be wrong but I have heard that these pink skinned red dogs have a lot of sensativity when it comes to skin and allergies.


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm still in the process of switching him over...
His old food was royal canine vet diet what I'm switching him to now is d*ck van pattern LID diet. He seems fine now, it's only at night that it starts to bother him


----------

